# Domincan Republic Resorts and questions



## Mischelle (Aug 23, 2006)

I want to take a trip to the Dominican Republic next year. I have been looking through private villa rentals and have a few in mind but am still not satisified. I will be  travelling with 16 people. I have access to both RCI and II. I know that they have many resorts available but a good amount of them are AI. I would like to know if there are any AI optional resorts that are very nice in the DR. I have been looking through them, but I would like first hand opinions.
Thanks
Chelle


----------



## ksqdomer (Aug 23, 2006)

*Try this place*

www.villacastellamonte.com
I've never been but have a client who is friends with the owner. Suppose to be fantastic.


----------



## Mischelle (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks. I've seen VillaCastella already, but $18000 a week is not going to happen. For a wedding...sure, but not for a regular vacation.


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2006)

Mischelle...we visited the DR 2years ago and stayed at the Iberostar Bavaro.
It is in Punta Cana and we booked the trip through Vacation Travel Mart.  Most all resorts there are AI.  The Iberostar resorts are very nice...there are at least 3 in Punta Cana.  If you haven't already, check out the website www.debbiesdominicantravel.com for lots of Dominican information.


----------



## Mischelle (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Lou, 
I just finished looking through the villa rentals on that site , so now I will check the hotels.


----------



## thunderbolt (Aug 23, 2006)

We've stayed at the Windsurf Resort in Cabarete on the north coast. It is not all inclusive but has a great restaurant by the pool. It is across the road from the beach , but comes with daily use of the windsurf boards and other equip. from the Bic centre. It is not 5 star but the staff is great and rates are reasonable. They are affiliated with I.I. The owner is Gordon Gannon from Canada. Were booked for 4 weeks starting Feb.03. It's our 3rd visit.
http://www.windsurfcabarete.com/


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 30, 2006)

I was at the Iberostar 2 years ago also. It's an AI also. If your remotely fussy about food you will be disappointed. The buffet is college caf. quality and the specialty res. are avg at best. The domestic beer is good but mixed drinks are spotty. The resorts are clean and well kept and the beachs are fantastic. You are also tied to the resort since there is not much around to do and you shouldn't wonder off the resort or beach area.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2006)

Not an AI but look into the Samana Pernisular rate for apts are really good like $70 for a 2 bedroom in Las Terrenas and beaches you'd die for.
Try DR1.com and see what you can find it's a very helpfull board and there are some great people on there with tons of info.
Look up Playacolibri.com we go here often and love this area.
It's a great area and we have had no trouble walking around anytime eating out and just relaxing.


----------



## Conan (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll second the Semana peninsula - - the town is Las Terrenas and there should be a wide choice of rentals.  There are a couple of AI timeshares but the food is fairly low quality.

Las Terrenas is an interesting town with a good number of French and British expats, and a gorgeous beach.  The big minus is it's an excruciating 100+ mile drive from Puerto Plata airport ($190 each way by taxi for up to five persons

There is an airstrip just outside of town, so if you're brave you can fly in for  $70 per person each way from the Santo Domingo airport.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2006)

We fly into Santo D and then catch a puddle jummper to El Portillo all the time it's a blast control tower is a thatched hut on stillts. Great town good people and just a very relaxing place to be. You can also catch an air conditioned coach\bus from SD for the great amount of $7 yes $7 bucks but we like the plane my son thinks it's fun. we get our own for $190 but there is a daily scheduled flight.


----------



## wise one (Sep 3, 2006)

In checking RCI, there are 11 optional all inclusives in the DR.

Resort numbers are:

2519
4119
1830
1958
2666
2787
6936
4844
5917
4859
3401


----------



## Mischelle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thanks all*

Thanks everyone but I have found my place. I was supposed to write earlier but I couldn't sign on. I've finally remembered my password. Anyway, I found a lovely villa in cabarete that sleeps 20 ppl. The cost is reasonable. It is $350 pp for the week with an extra day included. Very gorgeous. The owner is very helpful as well. It is http://villalaperlanegra.com/
It is abouta 5 min. drive into the middle of town. 15 mins driving from Sosua. I've been told by trippers on Tripadvisors that these are great places for nightlife.

Is anyone familiar with the car rental companys out there?
Thanks again.
Chelle


----------



## limey (Sep 11, 2006)

Check DR1.com ask about it there, but a little advice i drive in NYC everyday and if you think i would drive in the Dr well your wrong lol there just plain goofy. At night is the worst it's bad enough being driven let alone driving. Plus you will be a prime target for the ooops you knocked me off my scooter if you don't beleive me ask at DR 1 they will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## thunderbolt (Sep 11, 2006)

Mischelle, don't drive in Cabarete or Sosua, in fact, cross the road veeerrry carefully!! There are numerous one legged motorcycle drivers around and we know two local business people who were killed on their scooters in accidents at night.


----------



## Mischelle (Sep 12, 2006)

*Yikes!*

I wanted to rent three cars while we are out there. The owner told me about the driving too. I had to ask because, I am from the Carribbean and, I know how bad driving can be on some islands. He told me that it is one straight highway/roadway from sosua to Cabarete but, they don't really have driving rules! Not drinking while driving  or, being intoxicated, isn't enforced either! Madness! He told us that we can take cabs but, we will be foreigners (gringos)and, prices will be hiked up. I need something  where the inside seats are enclosed with doors and such and, our safety is not at risk. Or, at great risk at least.
Chelle


----------

